# Building a Fursona from the Ground Up



## PastryOfApathy (May 12, 2015)

So basically, I've never really given a shit about fursonas, like at all only having something like one out of a sense of obligation really. But I figured I should probabliy make one for realz so I can fit in with the "cool" kids and be a proper creepy neckbeard. Anyhoo, this thread is mostly a place for me to dump crappy sketches, braindumps and otherwise show progress as I gradually make something that kinda resembles some creepy wish-fulfillment fantasy.

So far I got a couple things I have in mind. 

Species: Rat because fuck that generic fox shit. Be original mang.
Personality: Me, just in order to hammer home that whole wish-fulfillment thing that fursonas basically are anyways.
Style: Punk-y fabulous. I dunno know what that means but that never stopped anyone from pretending they do, just like every internet political debate ever.

I dunno what else, I'm still not taking this 100% serious because why the fuck would I?

Here's a shit sketch thing so this isn't totally barren.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 13, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But I figured I should probabliy make one for realz so I can fit in with the "cool" kids and be a proper creepy neckbeardhttp://i.imgur.com/dt2vy0Q.jpg




K. Good luck with that.


----------



## Zop (May 14, 2015)

kinda reminds me of five knights at freddy's

you should go in that direction because popular


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 14, 2015)

Zop said:


> kinda reminds me of five knights at freddy's
> 
> you should go in that direction because popular



The fuck? How? 

_I have been drawing some FNAF stuff on le 4chanz so maybe it's rubbing off idk..._


----------



## DrDingo (May 15, 2015)

Oh hey, that character in the sketch is actually pretty awesome.
The broken smile, the rough punk feel, the wild-shaped teeth and even those weird horn things. They compliment the whole 'dirty rat' vibe pretty damn well. It shows.

That smirk, man.


----------



## Charrio (May 15, 2015)

I support this, I love Breasticles


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 15, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Oh hey, that character in the sketch is actually pretty awesome.
> The broken smile, the rough punk feel, the wild-shaped teeth and even  those weird horn things. They compliment the whole 'dirty rat' vibe  pretty damn well. It shows.
> 
> That smirk, man.



T-thanks...



Charrio said:


> I support this, I love Breasticles



Okay I think?


----------



## Zop (May 15, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The fuck? How?


Because I trolled you, that's how! I declare great success.

Actually don't listen to me. I dunno shit about art. I guess I thought your fursona is both cute and badass? I get somewhat get the same vibe from FNAF.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 15, 2015)

Zop said:


> Because I trolled you, that's how! I declare great success.



wow ur such epik troll anonmoose leegun XDD

For realz though, I get what you're saying. Thanks c:


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 17, 2015)

Updated it a bit. Still can't think of designs/clothes to save my life.


----------



## shiy0 (May 17, 2015)

looks pwetty neat already. .U.


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 18, 2015)

To hell with clothes; make it a feral 

Seriously, though, it might help if you know what kind of personality you want to give your fursona. Take a look at my current avatar, for example.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (May 18, 2015)

kind of reminds me of a drawing I had done of my sona in a similar style http://i.imgur.com/dJIR6JK.png

For the clothing I say gratuitous amounts of belts, leather, ripped clothing, and spikes and chains c:


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 18, 2015)

Since your character is a punk chick, she needs a skirt and one of those skimpy tops. And leather accessories.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 20, 2015)

A little sump' m' sump'. Mostly figuring out design stuff, also gotta work on the proportions since they're kinda funky.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (May 20, 2015)

Cool design choices so far, she just needs color and better proportions. Unless you want her to be a bobble head, of course.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 21, 2015)

Tried to fix it up, blah blah I need to go to sleep holy shit.


----------



## Hell_Charm (May 21, 2015)

That's a darn neat sona you got there, love the jacket btw  one thingy tho, it seems like she's missing her right shoulder, not sure if it's covered up or you forgot to define it since everything in my head is saying that there should be some kind of line attached to her neck on the right side as well


----------



## jorinda (May 21, 2015)

Looks awesome so far. But wouldn't a rat have less pointy, more round ears?


----------



## ShioBear (May 21, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Updated it a bit. Still can't think of designs/clothes to save my life.


looks like foxy with buck teeth


----------



## SkyeWolfofDusk (May 21, 2015)

Zop said:


> five knights at freddy's


http://i.imgur.com/lSOyf0P.png (I'm sorry.)


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 21, 2015)

Hell_Charm said:


> That's a darn neat sona you got there, love the jacket btw :smile:  one thingy tho, it seems like she's missing her right shoulder, not  sure if it's covered up or you forgot to define it since everything in  my head is saying that there should be some kind of line attached to her  neck on the right side as well



Yeah I had to erase what I had for it since I wanted to move it a little down but didn't draw that bit yet.


jorinda said:


> Looks awesome so far. But wouldn't a rat have less pointy, more round ears?



Your mom has round ears.


----------



## Lhune (May 21, 2015)

Lookin' cute so far. Though I agree the pointy ears and the tufts of fur on top of them give her a bit of a fox-like face. Safe for the teeth.


----------



## Hell_Charm (May 21, 2015)

I think the pointy ears make her look badass, if you like them you should def keep them


----------



## Arctures (May 21, 2015)

The pointy ears make it look a lot more bat-like, which is fine if that's what you're going for


----------



## Lhune (May 21, 2015)

Hey I didn't say it was a bad thing . Just an observation.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 21, 2015)

Lhune said:


> Hey I didn't say it was a bad thing . Just an observation.



Well your mom _does_ have round ears. Unless she's some kind of mutant elf in which case my condolences.


----------

